# The NFC 1265-2



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

NFC rates this 12'6" blank at 2-8ozs ... nope, I don't think so.

Finished the guide tape wrapping yesterday and with the good weather of today I took it out for a shakedown with the Chief 6000CS that I had turned into a 6000CTM. That this rod is rated to 8oz is a joke - with 4ozs the uber fast tip is nearly bent over in a "C" shape. However, that 4oz payload was incredibly easy to flip over 100 yards. Very smooth for easy casting. The butt section is quite stiff and should have no problem fighting fairly hefty fish. So I'm calling this a lure rod for 1-3oz, or a light weight 'n' bait rod for the smaller surf denizens.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I am still waiting on my Blank to arrive. Too bad that Loomis seems to be over rating the capacity this and the 1207 Rod, one would think after all this time in the blank business they would underestimate instead of overestimate.

I will be fine if this rod can do a five ounce Stingsilver or a Sputnik with a pendulum cast. If it will only do four ounces I might cut the tip back some. But either way the price was right.

Is that electricians tape on your stick or shrink wrap?


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

I had ordered a pair of these NFC 1265 rods and the second one was still listed as "processing" - I called NFC and cancelled that 2nd order.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Garboman said:


> .... Is that electricians tape on your stick or shrink wrap?


Shrink wrap for the grip.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

This rating issue is EXACTLY why I did
not order a 1207.I wanted a RS 1508 type rod and I had no way of knowing if it was or wasn't.


----------



## Mike G (Dec 2, 2007)

BeachBob said:


> I had ordered a pair of these NFC 1265 rods and the second one was still listed as "processing" - I called NFC and cancelled that 2nd order.


Ordered a blank Oct 10, still not received. Canceled order, no response from them. Not a way to run a business.


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

The blanks are now at $125, very tempting!


----------



## Mjkeith13 (May 4, 2021)

Mike G said:


> Ordered a blank Oct 10, still not received. Canceled order, no response from them. Not a way to run a business.


I ordered a blank as well around the same time and also have not received. 
Called NFC this past Friday to find out what’s going on and was told that they’ve been hammered by their ongoing Black Friday sale but I should expect to receive by the end of this month. If not here on December first, I’m canceling my order. Agreed; bad way to run a business.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Called NFC about my Oct 5 1265 order and they said they were delayed due in part to moving to a new Show room.
They also said they were running 6 weeks behind on orders that require the blank to be built.
Not really in a hurry but it is now two months.
Will give Gary Loomis until the new year to build the blank.

I did just buy a Rainshadow SU1509 from Nicks Custom Rods. Never cast a Rainshadow heaver other than the 1502 from 20 years ago,

Nick has a bunch of other blanks he is selling off on his website.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Overall, not happy with NFC on their customer service or their rod payload ratings. Despite it's incorrect weight range, the NC 1265 I have is definitely good for flicking out 2-3oz lures beyond the 2nd bar at my fave surf venue with a small Abu RR revolver.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Gary Loomis listened to my rant yesterday evening so Gary decided to ship my 1265 out this afternoon via my BFF FedEx. Over the years I have enjoyed Gary Loomis rods. Still have three of his Fly Rods. Still remember picking up a GL3 6wt for the first time in a store and how marvelous and alive it felt in my hands back when I bought it. This 6wt is sitting in its case with a Scientific Anglers Reel built by Hardy in my Secret Garage. 

Not really the end of the world if this 1265 is not a 5-6 ounce rod, it is kind of typical for Companies to overstate the capability of their sticks, kind of like some fishermen I know.

If all it can do is 3-4 ounce sting silvers I can still talk plenty of trash with it. Especially when it dumps all the line off of my new Piscifun Low Profile Alloy reels which it will because they do not hold much Sakuma or braid.

Will take a while to build it, but I decided to try out some China Clone Fuji's on it, the Chinese guides are perhaps 85 percent less expensive. Before the Guide Police start complaining, I have seen every guide insert crack including the most expensive SIC guides. Does not matter if it is a 20 dollar guide or a .30 cent guide they all crack and sooner or later they all except for Titanium or some other space age material start rusting under the thread wraps. 

So I think it will be built as a light blue under wrap and navy guide wrap with white trim wraps .
Will build the SU1509 to match Carolina Colors destined for Carolina waters. Have to get some real cork lined up for the grips unless I decide to go cheapskate and use cork tape since I have a 100 foot roll of cork on hand in my secret garage. Since the 1509 needs a 24mm reel seat cork tape makes for an easier grip on the reel spool with my thumb clamp.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

As soon as I taped the guides on the NFC 1265 I took it out for a spin with a Chief 6000 CTM and 4oz lead. IMHO, 4oz is really pushing this rod if yer doing any manner of "power cast". 3ozs was spot on. It'll make a fine lure rod for me - jigs, spoons/tins, swim baits - in 1-3oz weights.


----------



## Mike G (Dec 2, 2007)

BeachBob said:


> Overall, not happy with NFC on their customer service or their rod payload ratings. Despite it's incorrect weight range, the NC 1265 I have is definitely good for flicking out 2-3oz lures beyond the 2nd bar at my fave surf venue with a small Abu RR revolver.


Ordered on Oct 10, 2022. Never did receive rod. Canceled order, still no response from them. Finally contacted credit card and entered a despute. THEN NFC contacted me and said, well you entered a dispute so we can do nothing. What a way tgo run a business.


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

I get the feeling that accuracy of lure ratings on surf rods comes down to how aware the manufacturer is of how hard some people cast. Maybe 8 oz. does just fine on that NFC if you’re casually lobbing it over your head.


----------



## ifishhatteras (Jul 15, 2018)

I'm definitely going to stop by the NFC booth at the 2023 ICRBE in Winston-Salem and ask about my 1207 rating. The kiwis from CTS and Ryan from Hatteras Jacks will be showing off their blanks/rods also.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Unpacked 1265 this morning. Blank had a hard spot 24 inches from the tip which created a flat spot in the blank and tip skewed off about 6 inches from the main shaft.

Would be a reject from any rod builder I deal with, after 2 months wait it is an embarrassment, that someone even packed it up and sent it off.

Cut 16 inches off the tip to reduce the skew.

As is the rod would be a one ounce rod for me it was definitely a steelhead lightweight stick not 6 ounces or 5 ounces or 4 ounces or 3 ounces.

Now with 16 inches off the tip it is a 2 ounce rod perhaps.

Filled out warranty with Loomis and left my complaints, if they do not respond in some fashion, it is the Brits and the Kiwi's from now on.

Other than that it came in a nice cardboard tube.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

I'll be stripping off the taped rod guides and rewrapping the 1265 with thread but will first Dremel off off 3" top and bottom.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Good to hear that Tape is no longer an option.

My blank looks unbalanced with short tip but did not want to lose any power, may end up cutting some off the butt since there is no real power.

It is kind of like a long distance mirrolure blank, which is not a bad thing I guess.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Taped guides are ALWAYS a very viable option and are used quite a bit by both tournament casters and fishermen alike outside of the USA. They just have that ghetto rod look. 🤡 

I don't need a 12'6" rod and prefer 12'0" for fishing. Hopefully clipping off 3" of each rod section will get it to load well with 4ozs.


----------



## FisherDan (Jun 8, 2003)

Finally received the 1265 rod yesterday that I ordered a couple of months ago. I think I now understand the 2-8oz weight rating. I looked at sticker with the rod specs and the rod is ID is "SA 1265-2." SA is short for salmon. This is a downrigger rod. It is not a casting rod. 
Lamiglas describes downrigger rods as being used to troll baits and plugs. "There is plenty of bend in the rod to keep a salmon hooked on the way to the boat, yet enough backbone to provide lifting power when needed." 
This is a case west coast - east coast communication problem. This rod was never designed to power cast 5 or 6 ounces. I think it's time to get out the Dremel, as Bob suggests, and share our results.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Waiting on a reel seat to arrive by my BFF FedEx.

I will decide then what to cut, since I cut off the skewed tip, which is going to make an fine epoxy stirrer.

Were the 1265 blanks that have been received by others reasonably straight?


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Yep, it's a salmon/steelhead rod. But NFC touting it'll load to 8oz is wrong on so many levels. I could barely get it to cast a 4oz lead. It's basically a 1-3oz rod as is. It'd need clipping 6" or more off the tip at the least for it to handle 4-5ozs, IMO. Then you'd have asymmetrical rod sections. Yuk.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Garboman said:


> Waiting on a reel seat to arrive by my BFF FedEx.
> 
> I will decide then what to cut, since I cut off the skewed tip, which is going to make an fine epoxy stirrer.
> 
> Were the 1265 blanks that have been received by others reasonably straight?


Luckily mine's quite straight.


----------



## FisherDan (Jun 8, 2003)

The tip on the blank they sent is within 1/4 inch of straight. I may mock it up and test it to make sure it casts straight.


----------



## Mike G (Dec 2, 2007)

Garboman said:


> Unpacked 1265 this morning. Blank had a hard spot 24 inches from the tip which created a flat spot in the blank and tip skewed off about 6 inches from the main shaft.
> 
> Would be a reject from any rod builder I deal with, after 2 months wait it is an embarrassment, that someone even packed it up and sent it off.
> 
> ...


Lots of luck getting a response. I tried and tried for over 2 months, Finally had to dispute purchase, because of not receiving item. After disput filled they responder daily for a while. Good luck.....


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

It's a disappointment what's happening with NFC blank offerings.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Looks like the 1265 stick may hang around my Secret Garage for awhile before I trim the butt to match the tip, I would rather have a short rod than a dorky unbalanced stick. 16 inches off the butt is not going to make too much difference'

Left a detailed phone message for Gary Loomis. To be honest I do not really expect a response. I was pretty calm and left Loomis with the opportunity to make an attempt at customer service. They actually had the opportunity to respond when I filed the warranty complaint yesterday. 

When I become an influencer on Tick Tock with a Hottie doing my Fishing Pendulum. It is likely we will not be using NorthFork Composites equipment.

When I was younger I would have told them to F..... Off.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I did let them know that they should be embarrassed for sending out a BS Blank that belonged in the dumpster out back rather than being sent to a client.


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

I guess Gary is too busy counting all his dough to pay attention to quality control


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

After the email chain got long and heated, Gary Loomis in person responded.
Because I cut my blank any warranty is void, which was not surprising to because my original intent when I filled out the online warranty was to vent about how I felt about being sent a tip with a defective tip and I told Gary Loomis I did not even expect any response.

Warranty Rep first asked me what I wanted, I told her that I would like a new tip, but I had already cut the blank. Things went silent for a day so I sent some photos and then the product rep chimes in.

When the product rep told me that there was no way my tip end was bent 10" off the axis, things went downhill. 

May end up just giving the blank away or perhaps best to throw it away it has bad karma for me at the moment, too much drama, you have to have confidence in your equipment.


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Sorry to hear Garbo…what a shame


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Sorry to hear that GB. Bad news for NFC.


----------



## RWFishead (Jun 11, 2021)

I'll give you mine. 1265 would make a better fly rod. Imo. Very disappointed


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

RWFishhead - I too thought about building a fly rod out of this 1265 blank when I first got it but the bad end on my tip had to go and off it went the next morning. Uncut and reasonable straight 1265 would make a fine two handed light spey fly rod.

Reel seat arrived last night USPS, and just like that they dragged me back in...

Decided to build the stick or at least start working on it instead of aerobic bitching so I I cut the butt off with the trusty Dremel to match the tip length more or less. I love smell of carbon fiber smoking in the morning......

If it was 12'6" when it arrived at my secret garage space it is now about 9'6" She is one balanced stick at the moment, not some abortion stick trying to be something it is not,

Have an extra low profile Piscifun reel to put on it and it could be used as a Spinner too because I did not use a trigger seat just a standard Fuji graphite spinning reel seat.

Put cork tape on it and the reel seat is curing overnight. I started using Fiberglas resin instead of regular epoxy for gluing reel seats and cork grips. It seems to work just fine and I had a quart of it so the price is right. Have glued about five graphite and two aluminum fly reel seats on with it and none have come loose yet.

As I suspected the tip section I cut off makes a fine epoxy stirrer or in the case today Fiberglas resin stirrer. I am going to leave it full length it is well balanced for stirring. I even threw away a shorter rod tip section I had been using to stir epoxy with so I would be forced to use the new NFC Loomis stirrer stick.

I am waiting on a big shipment of knock off Fuji casting guides to get here from China and this 1265 blank is perfect for these discount knock off guides, I would not think of putting SIC guides on this cut down 1265 minus 34" NFC it would not be a match,

Will put the rest of the cork tape for the fore grip on it and may even start taking photos to make this a fun project may even take photos, kind of like Nick but much more amateur.

I am thinking that this NFC 1265 minus 34" rod will flat out bomb out a 1/2 ounce Sting silver or a loaded one ounce bank sinker Sabiki.

If and when I get it built I want to target Lizardfish with it who knows something unexpected may come from this experience

I will update on progress as I go forward,


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

For me and the 1265, I'll stick on an Abu/RR modded 5500 reel loaded with 14# Sakuma and hopefully use it to make looooong casts over 100 yards with 2oz spoons and jigs.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice Reel Bob I have to counter with this $34 (Black Friday Price) Piscifun reel that is just as nice as a $140 ABU Revo I have and has 8.4 Retrieve and a real nice drag system with more Drag than this NFC will stand up to.....

One picture in this chain shows the fishing leader connection that DrumPro's use the Bimini to no-name

Blue tape is to hold the cork tape in place whilst Glue dries on the ends, it is temporary.










Bimini to No Name


















Guides marked with White Sharpie, never use a Red Sharpie to mark guides on blanks, it will bleed thru the threadwrap,

Ordered some components from Mudhole today and waiting on guides to arrive from Shanghai.

Will update when I get further along


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

The Sakuma line is indeed the best, it ties a tight Bimini.

6 spools (6000) yards arrived yesterday on Sunday direct from the Old Country.

It is like the 12 days of Christmas I keep getting stuff at my front door from Santa.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Yes, that Abu/RR 5500 is an expensive overkill, I have a pair. I just did the same with an Abu C3 6500. Yep, I like revolvers bestest of all. 😎

I have a low profile Piscifun Spark for targeting carp at the big pond that's a short walk from my house. Not a bad little reel for $20.

The only knots I'll use for braid-2-mono are the FG, NN, NN2.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Sakuma 18 pound test in the photo in the fire type color I think. Either that or Sufix 15 Neon Fire 
I have braid on another one. I use a Spider Hitch to no name with Braid.

The above Alloy Piscifun reel is normally around $70 but it was highly discounted around Black Friday. I bought three of them and put them on rods that had Abu 5500's The drag on the Piscifun is superior
This reel has a nice smooth mag system, and 22 pounds of Drag
Is it an Abu Revo?.....nope

Am I going to fish it on this 1265 minus 34".....Absolutely

My Guides arrived from Shanghai 
Black Stainless Frames Ceramic inserts.
Are they Torzite?......nope
Are they Alconite?.....nope
Are they as nice as Fuji...nope

Am I going to put them on this 1265 minus 34"......Absolutely


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Go for it, GMan - make that NFC 1265 work for ya and stick it to Gary!

I will not do braid as the main line on any revolver, always mono. I might do braid as a deep backing for added spool capacity, but no braid for casting, at least 150 yards casting off the spool.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I have 8 strand 20 pound braid on one of these Alloy Piscifun reels. Casts great.

Put the same Braid line on Abu Ultramag. Casts great.

I had a aversion to braid but no more, it is great, until it gets in a big tangle.

GLoomis in his email to Garbo, backed his company people and his Company warranty policy which is good business. However one of his employees built a bad tip and NFC did not want to own up to it , not sure if they even bothered to check who see who built this tip. When you target the high-end, it comes with high-end expectations. Did not expect a new tip when I filled out the warranty, but I did expect some sort of apology, none provided so it will be Chinese all the way...

NFC 1265 minus 34" next to a Century Blank that was formerly a 14' Distance Rod Designed by Danny Moeskops himself.

Even had Danny's Signature on it when I got it from Ryan at Hatteras Jacks.

I did not like the way the Century felt after I built it for Drum Fishing, so I stripped it of guides and epoxied a section of another blank into the butt of the Century Tip and built it as a heavy casting rod. Decided to rebuild it as a Cobia type pitching rod.










Century is over-kill for Lizard Fish.

May build them as a matching set depends on my mood.


----------

